# Ausrüstung / Talente ect



## Faylinne (19. Februar 2007)

Aaaalso...wahrscheinlich blöde Frage. Aber was muss ich tun damit meine Ausrüstung / Talente / Ruf ect. dargestellt werden? Wenn ich bei den Upload Optionen das Häckchen rein mache ladet es mir das trotzdem beim nächsten raufladen nicht hoch.

Brauche Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (19. Februar 2007)

Generell ist es die richtige Vorgehensweise unter den Anzeigeoptionen die Häckchen zu setzen. Wenn sich dann beim nächsten spielen etwas am Ruf,etc. ändert wird das hochgeladen.
Aus den threads hier im Forum. bei denen solche Fehler beschrieben wurden lag es meistens daran das nicht die aktuelleste Version des BLASC Client installiert war.
Um das zu überprüfen schaue bitt in die "*Debug.txt*". Diese befindet sich in dem Verzeichnis "*World of Warcraft/BLASC/*".

Dort sollte in der zweiten Zeile folgendes stehen:

```
18.02.2007 12:01:16<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.2 Build:231
```

Steht das dort eine ältere Version, musst du dein BLASC aktualisieren. Das geht wie folgt.


Roran schrieb:


> Rechts klick auf das BLASC Symbol in der Taskleiste,
> *" neue BLASC Version suchen"* klicken.
> 
> Im Verzeichniss
> ...



Steht dort die oben genannte Version, solltest du mal den komplletten Inhalt der "*Debug.txt*" posten. Die hilft den Administratoren/Moderatoren meist das Problem zu finden. Dabei ist folgendes zu beachten:


Rascal schrieb:


> *Hinweise zum posten von .lua- oder Debug-Dateien.*
> Manchmal kann es vorkommen das ihr von den Moderatoren/Admins dazu aufgefordert werdet, euer debug.txt, BLASCConfig.lua oder die BLASCProfiler.lua zu posten.
> [...]
> Diese Dateien könnt ihr mit einem normalen Texteditor (z.B. Windows: Notepad, Mac: Textedit) öffnen.
> ...


----------



## Faylinne (19. Februar 2007)

Geht leider immernoch nicht *seufzt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



19.02.2007 19:09:22<<- Lade RSS
19.02.2007 19:09:22<<- BLASC Version: 0.16.2 Build:231
19.02.2007 19:09:22<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
19.02.2007 19:09:22->> WoW Build Version: 6403
19.02.2007 19:09:22->> Programm gestartet
19.02.2007 19:09:22->> Timer:1000
19.02.2007 19:09:22->> WoWFileName: C:\spiele\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
19.02.2007 19:09:22->> Autoupdate: -1
19.02.2007 19:09:22->> Modus: 1
19.02.2007 19:09:22->> Gold: 0
19.02.2007 19:09:22->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.02.2007 19:09:22->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.02.2007 19:09:22->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
19.02.2007 19:09:22->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
19.02.2007 19:09:22->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
19.02.2007 19:09:22->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
19.02.2007 19:09:22->>FTP_Anonym: 1
19.02.2007 19:09:22WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
19.02.2007 19:09:22WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
19.02.2007 19:09:43->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (19.02.2007 19:09:43)
19.02.2007 19:09:43->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
19.02.2007 19:09:44BLASCrafter für Der_abyssische_Rat geladen
19.02.2007 19:09:44->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
19.02.2007 19:09:44->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden


----------



## Faylinne (23. Februar 2007)

*legt eine Keksspur zu dem Fred*

Hoffentlich lockt das mal Hilfe an... *grummel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (23. Februar 2007)

Starte mal die BlascLoader.exe im Ordner WOW/BLASC.


----------



## Rangerned (27. Februar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir geht das auch nicht .... mein Charakter fin ich zwar is aber ohne Items ohne ALLES .... nur Gildenname und sonst Grau in Grau keine Items nichts. Hab es aber eingestellt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich auf Profiele Übertragen drück dan steht da das keine Übertragung nötig ist weil sich nichts geändert haben soll!


----------



## Crowley (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo Rangerned,
starte am besten mal die BLASCLoader.exe, um sicher zu stellen, dass du die aktuellste Version hast. Außerdem solltes du mal überprüfen, ob der BLASCProfiler in den AddOn-Einstelungen aktiviert ist.


----------

